
Who submits and comments on HN? - finnjohnsen2
Just out of curiosity I&#x27;d like to see statistics over where my fellow HN users are from.<p>Is this available anywhere?
======
gexos
Some older posts/polls made on HN provide some interesting demographic facts,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4397332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4397332)
Look also at [http://hnstats.appspot.com](http://hnstats.appspot.com) .

There are many various HN statistics on different blogs out there, I
personally liked this one 3y old [http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/08/21/report-
social-network-de...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/08/21/report-social-
network-demographics-in-2012/)

